

New Futurama episode makes fun of iPhone, Apple users - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/new-futurama-episode-pokes-fun-at-iphone-and-apple-customers-in-all-sorts-of-ways/

======
zalew
Simpsons did it better

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZGIn9bpALo>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L2fsubA2-c>

